# Nelson the Cape Parrot *Pics*



## UnaB (23 July 2015)

Meet Nelson my Cape Parrot 

He is nearly a year old (20th August) and I brought him home November last year   He is great fun, already talking pretty well for a baby - he loves to torment the dogs by calling them by name!   He's a really sweet person, not had a single bite from him, they are really lovely natured birds.  Not the most exotic looking, but I think he's beautiful..!

First day home:







With his cockatiel friend:






With Evie:


----------



## Embo (24 July 2015)

He's lovely 

Do you fly him outside?

We used to have a pair of Conures. The male was a total sweetheart and so tame. The female wasn't... but we loved her anyway! Sadly the male managed to get out one day and despite our best efforts, he was gone  and a few months later, the female died. We think she was broken hearted to have lost her mate 

I do miss having parakeets, they were fab. We'd consider getting another, or a parrotlet or something, but our 2 cats would probably not want to make friends!

Nelson looks wonderful


----------



## npage123 (24 July 2015)

I don't know much about birds, but to me he looks very friendly, almost smiling in those photo!  Did you get him from South Africa?


----------



## chestnut cob (24 July 2015)

npage123 said:



			I don't know much about birds, but to me he looks very friendly, almost smiling in those photo!  Did you get him from South Africa?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same - looks like he is smiling!
He's lovely   How did you get interested in keeping birds?


----------



## epeters91 (28 July 2015)

He's beautiful! Happy birthday Nelson (Few days late haha)


----------



## Nudibranch (13 August 2015)

Aw he's lovely. Ive never seen a Cape parrot before. I'm a sucker for the smaller, less showy ones. My friend has a Meyers who is greatly overshadowed by their Eclectus. I really bonded with him when I looked after them for a week, even though they reckon he's vicious...I think he just wanted someone to pay him some attention!
I've just got two baby Quakers for my birthday. Hand reared so super tame. Not flashy, but lovely natures.


----------

